# Hyperbole and a half--dog related posts



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I recently found this hilarious website and she often writes about her dogs. Here are two of my favorites. I had to share with other dog people.

This is one about her dog that she rescued that isn't very bright:
http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/07/dog.html

This one is about how her dogs react differently to packing and moving...and dog booties:
http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/11/dogs-dont-understand-basic-concepts.html

(I swear the last picture on that one could be me, Hubby, Gracie and Gizmo...Gracie being the crazy one with the dog toy.)

This girl is one of the funniest people alive, I think...and I have never met her!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Every time I read the moving comic, I crack up. "You are making sounds! Me too! We are sound making buddies!" 

Alvin is my helper dog. In fact, when we first moved into my current house, he, too, refused to walk on the hardwood floors (never mind that the home from which we'd JUST MOVED also had hardwood floors) and chose to get around the house via flopping.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL. I just think between her drawings and her wording, she is genius! And Gizmo is our helper dog. Gracie is our simple dog. Not so much the intelligence thing, but she will make a high pitched sound when nervous/stressed/etc.

Gizmo refused to walk when I bought booties for him and when he had to wear socks because he licked his feet so much, he refused to walk then, too.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

LMAO! Ianto is the not so smart dog, and Wally is the helper dog in my house. And dear god do they TALK to each other when upset, it starts and goes on and on and on and on! 

And My two are the type of. I MADE MAGIC FOOD!!!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Her other posts are worth the read if you need a good laugh. She has a cat safety propaganda one, which is a little video and will crack me up every time.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Deron_dog said:


> And My two are the type of. I MADE MAGIC FOOD!!!


The last time Alvin had just your basic ate-too-much-grass-barfing, he brought it up onto the floor and then immediately started to eat it. I sat on the couch for a second, watching him and thinking that letting him eat it would be a pretty easy way for me to "clean up." Just couldn't stomach the thought, though, and finally got some paper towels and picked it up.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Last time someone posted about these I spent hours on her site reading through all of the old things. She really is very funny/talented.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

melaka said:


> Last time someone posted about these I spent hours on her site reading through all of the old things. She really is very funny/talented.


I didn't realize anyone else had posted them...not something I would have thought to search for, lol. 

Hope you have some time to kill!


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

This is the funniest thing I've ever read on dog ownership. I'm glad. Most of the people I know on the internet own cats. <3


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

A new one...
http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2011/04/wild-animal-simple-dog-goes-for-joy.html


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I love that blog, and thanks for the tip that there was a new one. We've been belly laughing here for ten minutes.

SOB


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I check everyday for a new one...and am so glad to see there is one! That one was great.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I thought the new one is kind of sad. I just felt really bad for both her and the simple dog.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Without a doubt, Auz is the simple dog (right down to the starry-eyed open mouthed expression), and Dude is the helper dog (right down to the "I'm gonna die" expression 24/7). I love that blog!

"Tree + B = Mailbox".
Pure genius.


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Absolutely hilarious, and I love her illustrations.


----------



## morganvont (Apr 20, 2011)

Agreed! I especially like how the latest post illustrates the world from the simple dog's perspective. "Smell friend!"


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Lmao! Falcor has a brain twin with Simple Dog!! I'm so glad he's not the only one.  Although, he DOES know how to sit... XD


----------

